# spostare qualcosa da un posto all'alltro



## scattolina

"*Spostare qualcosa da un posto all'altro*" (un posto fisico intendo)

*Desplazar algo de un lugar a un otro* 
*Desplazar algo de un lugar hacia un otro* 
*Desplazar algo de un lugar en un otro* 

Va bene? Grazie a tutti


----------



## Neuromante

Mover algo de un lugar a otro.


El verbo "desplazar" implica el movimiento, la acción.


----------



## scattolina

ok, entonces sin "un" mi frase está bien! Gracias Neuromante!


----------



## annapo

scattolina said:


> "*Spostare qualcosa da un posto all'altro*" (un posto fisico intendo)
> 
> *Desplazar algo de un lugar a un otro*
> *Desplazar algo de un lugar hacia un otro*
> *Desplazar algo de un lugar en un otro*
> 
> Va bene? Grazie a tutti


 
Ciao Scattolina. In spagnolo, a diferenza che in italiano (e in un mucchio di altre lingue) *cierto* e *otro* non reggono l'articolo indeterminativo...
otro lugar, otra cosa, otro amigo, otra situación ecc
Anna


----------



## scattolina

Grazie Anna, questo è uno degli errori che faccio sempre, nonostante lo sappia! 
Altra regola che mi mette sempre in difficoltà è l'uso di "estar" o "ser" - non sempre, ma a volte ci rimugino un bel pò prima di capire quale dei verbi usare! (ma quello è più comprensibile visto che la differenza è sottile ma volte!)
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## chlapec

Una expresión natural en español sería: "*cambiar una cosa de sitio*".


----------



## ursu-lab

scattolina said:


> ok, entonces sin "un" mi frase está bien! Gracias Neuromante!



Sì, però ricordati di metterci il verbo "mover" e non "desplazar".

Per esempio per riferirsi all'azione di spostare i messaggi ricevuti in un'altra cartella o nel cestino, in spagnolo si usa il verbo "*mover*".


----------



## scattolina

Quindi sempre "mover" quando si intende "spostare"?


----------



## ursu-lab

In genere "mover" quando è transitivo:

mover algo (spostare qualcosa);  Tengo que ir a mover el coche (è parcheggiata male la macchina e devo spostarla);

E "moverse"/"spostarsi" quando è pronominale:

¡de aquí no me voy a mover! (come contrapposizione a "stare fermo");

el médico se ha desplazado para ir a visitarla (ha "viaggiato").

Dipende comunque dalla frase e ci sono anche altre accezioni del verbo mover o del verbo desplazar così come ci sono altre accezioni del verbo spostare. Se metti degli esempi magari è più facile.


----------



## El tano trucho

Salve a tutti.
Penso che in fondo questa domanda c'entri con il titolo del thread.
_Desplazarse_ si può usare per dire _traslocare_? Sto scrivendo una _carta de presentación_ in cui, tra le varie cose, dico che sono disponibile a lavorare da una certa data, perché prima devo traslocare dall'Inghilterra a Buenos Aires. Essendo che questa lettera dev'essere ben formale, non so se _mudarse_ risulti ugualmente adatto.
Gracias de antemano,
ETT


----------



## ursu-lab

El tano trucho said:


> Salve a tutti.
> Penso che in fondo questa domanda c'entri con il titolo del thread.
> _Desplazarse_ si può usare per dire _traslocare_? Sto scrivendo una _carta de presentación_ in cui, tra le varie cose, dico che sono disponibile a lavorare da una certa data, perché prima devo traslocare dall'Inghilterra a Buenos Aires. *Dato che/Siccome* questa lettera dev'essere *piuttosto *formale, non so se _mudarse_ risulti *altrettanto *adatto.
> Gracias de antemano,
> ETT



Io non lo userei: è meglio dire "sono *disposto *a *trasferirmi*". "Traslocare" si riferisce al trasloco, e cioè al fatto che ti porti via "la casa" (mobili, ecc). Un po' troppo impegnativo per una domanda di lavoro (anche se poi è vero che lo farai), metteresti in imbarazzo chi la riceve perché praticamente gli stai dicendo che si assume la responsabilità dello "spostamento" della tua vita in un'altra città.


----------



## chlapec

Ursu-lab, "el tano" è italiano, e la sua domanda è sulla traduzione allo spagnolo.
Io non credo che ci sia alcun problema per il fatto di usare il termine "mudarse" in questo contesto


----------



## El tano trucho

ursu-lab said:


> Io non lo userei: è meglio dire "sono *disposto *a *trasferirmi*". "Traslocare" si riferisce al trasloco, e cioè al fatto che ti porti via "la casa" (mobili, ecc). Un po' troppo impegnativo per una domanda di lavoro (anche se poi è vero che lo farai), metteresti in imbarazzo chi la riceve perché praticamente gli stai dicendo che si assume la responsabilità dello "spostamento" della tua vita in un'altra città.


Grazie per le correzioni, ursu-lab.  Non me ne accorgo, ma effetivamente semino qua e là calchi dallo spagnolo ed errori vari. 
Inoltre, "traslocare" sarebbe effetivamente inadatto in italiano in questo contesto; è molto meglio "trasferirsi". Ne terrò certamente conto quando dovrò scrivere una _carta de presentación_ in italiano (fra un paio d'anni, spero)!


----------



## Neuromante

Yo en ese contexto usaría "transferirse" sin ninguna duda. Y coincido en lo que dice Ursula en su último post.


----------



## chlapec

El diccionario no contempla el término transferirse en el sentido de mudarse.


----------



## Neuromante

Pero es el término que se usa en este contexto.

Yo no redactaría una carta pidiendo un trabajo con un anexo explicando que la palabra que mi futuro futuro contratador usaría no viene recogida en el diccionario con el sentido que él le da y que por eso he usado otra.

De todos modos: No es de "mudarse" de lo que se habla, porque eso sería el cambio de casa (Más concretamente el cambiar todas las pertenencias entre dos sitios distintos se puede usar incluso cuando en la casa familiar "mudas" tu dormitorio de una habitación a otra y te llevas todas tus cosas) y no implica que sea entre ciudades. En cambio lo que el Tano quiere decir es que está dispuesto a irse a otro país, no que se llevaría sus muebles a ese país.


----------



## El tano trucho

Neuromante said:


> no que se llevaría sus muebles a ese país.


Estoy de acuerdo, pues me voy a ir de un apartamento arrendado y amueblado a otro apartamento arrendado y amueblado; por eso _mudarse _probablemente no es un término apropiado.
De todas formas, lo que quiero que quede claro a cualquier potencial empleador, es que yo voy a vivir en Buenos Aires de todas formas; quizás, en ese sentido, decir que _estoy dispuesto_ a vivir en Buenos Aires no está bien.
Para que quede más claro en español pensé que capaz es mejor decir algo parecido a: "me voy a asentar/establecer en Buenos Aires en Octubre del corriente año".
Qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## Neuromante

Que es "transferirse"...

"Me he transferido a Buenos Aires por trabajo"
"Estoy dispuesto a transferirme a otra ciudad"

Ése es el verbo adecuado.
Podrías usar "disponibilidad para transferirme a..." pero si estás escribiendo desde Inglaterra para solicitar un trabajo en Argentina sería contraproducente entrar en ese tipo de obviedades.

Salvo que sea una carta generalista, que vas a mandar a varias empresas y estás eplicando el motivo por el cual pides trabajo en Argentina. Entonces podrías decir "al transferir mi residencia" "con motivo de mi transferencia a..."


----------



## Tomby

scattolina said:


> "*Spostare qualcosa da un posto all'altro*" (un posto fisico intendo)
> 
> *1. Desplazar algo de un lugar a un otro*
> *2. Desplazar algo de un lugar hacia un otro*
> *3. Desplazar algo de un lugar en un otro*


Desplazar [mover] algo de un lugar _a otro_.
Desplazar [mover] algo de un lugar _hacia otro_.
Vedi: spostare
Saluti,


----------



## honeyheart

El tano trucho said:


> _Desplazarse_ si può usare per dire _traslocare_? Sto scrivendo una _carta de presentación_ in cui, tra le varie cose, dico che sono disponibile a lavorare da una certa data, perché prima devo traslocare dall'Inghilterra a Buenos Aires. Essendo che questa lettera dev'essere ben formale, non so se _mudarse_ risulti ugualmente adatto.


Como ya se dijo, "mudarse" no es muy apropiado para este contexto; por otro lado, el verbo propuesto "transferirse" no es incorrecto, pero acá en Argentina diríamos *"trasladarse"*:

_"Actualmente estoy radicado en Inglaterra, pero en octubre de este año me voy a trasladar/voy a trasladarme a (la) Argentina."_

Con esto se entiende que te vas a transferir de aquel país a éste, y que te vas a quedar acá (que, según tu último post, es lo que también querés dejar en claro).



Con respecto a la duda de scattolina, concuerdo con las respuestas dadas, y sólo quiero agregar que "desplazar" no es la opción más adecuada para su frase porque es un verbo que se usa mayormente en su forma pronominal:

_"La masa de aire frío se está desplazando hacia el sur."
"En esta época del año la manada se desplaza a las zonas altas."
"El vehículo del fugitivo se desplazaba a gran velocidad por la autopista."_


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Como ya se dijo, "mudarse" no es muy apropiado para este contexto; por otro lado, el verbo propuesto "transferirse" no es incorrecto, pero acá en Argentina diríamos *"trasladarse"*:
> 
> _"Actualmente estoy radicado en Inglaterra, pero en octubre de este año me voy a trasladar/voy a trasladarme a (la) Argentina."_
> 
> Con esto se entiende que te vas a *transferir* de aquel país a éste, y que te vas a quedar acá (que, según tu último post, es lo que también querés dejar en claro).
> [/I]



Juajjuajuajaajuaaaaaaa. Tú misma te has traicionado ¿Qué te salió natural? A ver ¿Qué te salió natural?




Es broma, no te cabrees.
Lo que queda claro es que una cosa es lo que pensamos que es la norma en nuestra zona y la realidad: Que es mucho más fluida y rica de lo que creemos: Hay un par de hilos en marcha en estos momentos en los que está pasando.


----------



## honeyheart

No entendí nada, Neuro, así que, por la dudas, me enojo. 

Usé el verbo "transferirse" en esa frase a propósito, para confirmar que, como escribí más arriba en ese mismo post, no es incorrecto. Simplemente aproveché el hecho de que soy argentina para sugerirle a El tano trucho un término que se ajusta mejor a nuestro lenguaje local, dado que su carta está dirigida a gente de acá.


----------



## scattolina

¡Gracias a todos! Tenía muchas dudas, ¡pero gracias a usted voy a aclarárlos!


----------



## El tano trucho

honeyheart said:


> No entendí nada, Neuro, así que, por la dudas, me enojo.


No te enojés, le salió mal la broma o no leyó con atención tu post; o ambas cosas. Tomalo con soda. 
_Trasladarse _le queda como pintado, ya que estoy tratando de utilizar un castellano lo más rioplatense posible.

ETT


----------



## Estopa

Coincido con chlapec. Nunca he oído el término "transferirse" en español con ese sentido. Como española usaría también "trasladarse" y nunca "transferirse".


----------



## militita

Yo diría: "llevar algo de un sitio a otro"
Tan simple como eso!!!!!


----------

